# cocoa and coffee butter balms



## krit138 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello,  I have been experimenting with making a lip balm with beeswax, coffee butter, unrefined cocoa butter and almond oil.  For what I have read so far, it seems like they say if your lip balm is too hard, add more oils, and if it is too greasy add more beeswax.  My problem is that they are coming out BOTH hard AND greasy.  No clue how to fix that.  I tried many different combinations.  I did manage to make one that wasn't greasy, but it was extremely solid...probably good for a stick, but not for a pot. ANY suggestions or advice would be wonderful!  Thanks!


----------



## Birdie (Feb 4, 2008)

You might try adding a pinch od corn starch to the formula.


----------



## krit138 (Feb 4, 2008)

I actually am adding cocoa powder for color...and that isn't getting rid of any of the greasiness at all.  I do realize that the coffee butter is in a vegetable oil already, so I lowered my liquid oil in my recipe to account for that.  I just don't understand why it isn't softer when it is greasier  thanks!


----------



## Lucy (Feb 12, 2008)

did you try with less beewax?


----------



## krit138 (Feb 12, 2008)

yep, tried less beeswax....also tried less cocoa butter...tried more coffee butter etc.  I have done SO MANY trials with many different ratios, but they still come out both greasy and hard.  It is the coffee butter that is making this so difficult.


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi There

I wanted to let you know that I just made my first coffee lip balm (for pots and not tubes) and dont notice it being "too greasy"...  I would expect the "hardness" to be an issue, but also expect a lip balm to be somewhat more greasy than - well lets say a lotion bar due to the coffee butter being comprised of oils -- although I did use a bit less than called for in veg oils.  

Are you formulating by volume or by weight?  Here is the recipe I used, formulated by volume (new for me) and not weight.

Ingredients:
1 Part Coffee Bean Butter 
1 Part Beeswax Pellets 
2 Parts Vegetable Oil 
Optional: 5 Drops Flavor Oil Per Ounce of Balm 


Measure the ingredients by volume, not by weight. If desired, combine two or more vegetable oils and use your vegetable oil blend for the 2 part vegetable oil requirement. Jojoba, Watermelon Seed, Cranberry Seed and Camelina are amongst the cold pressed vegetable oils that we recommend for use in lip balms. For additional nourishment, include a small percentage of Vitamin E Oil as a part of your vegetable oil blend. To extend the shelf life of your balm, include 2% T-50 or T-80 Vitamin E oil in the vegetable oil blend. 

(not sure where I found the recipe, but I LOVE IT!!!)  GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## krit138 (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks for your reply!  I think that maybe my problem with the hardness is due to the fact that I am adding cocoa butter AND beeswax.  I wanted a mocha coffee lip balm.  I did my measurements by weight at first, but since I was making such small batches I changed to volume (I just calculated each ingredient's density to find the correct volumes using weight percentages that were "normal" for lip balms).  I think that I will have to try lowering the beeswax to compensate for the cocoa butter. Also, I do add Vit E to increase shelf life.  At this time, I am not adding any flavor or essential oils since the unrefined cocoa butter along with the coffee butter gives it a delicious scent! 
thanks again!


----------



## perfectsoap (Feb 17, 2008)

itsmeroro,
I have a question, do you measure all ingredients by volume? I have never seen this. I have seen wax by weight and oils by volume and mostly all by weight. 
You have made this and it is good? 
so us use a container to measure each part?
Thanks for answering and posting the recipe!
Jeff


----------



## krit138 (Feb 17, 2008)

I typically only use weight for measuring my ingredients....but I am doing trials and only making about 0.5oz of balm at a time.  My scale was having a hard time measuring that small of quantities ..not as sensitive as I would like.  So I just measured densities (weight per volume (g/ml)) of each ingredient and switched over to volume measurements that were then equivalent to the weight measurements.  Switching to volume using density shouldn't change the final results.  thanks!


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 17, 2008)

perfectsoap said:
			
		

> itsmeroro,
> I have a question, do you measure all ingredients by volume? I have never seen this. I have seen wax by weight and oils by volume and mostly all by weight.
> You have made this and it is good?
> so us use a container to measure each part?
> ...



Hi Jeff 

Well no I usually weigh out everything - but this recipe called for volume vs. weight (not really sure why.. but I followed the directions).  Seemed to work out ok because I have totally awesome coffee butter balms with my own unique twist! 

For this recipe I used 1/2 cup of coffee butter, 1/2 beeswax, 1 cup of veg oils - this part is my mix including emu oil so its ultra nourishing with other various oils -- try jojoba mixed with something.  The hardness is perfect for balm pots... but in a tube you may want to add either coco butter or a bit more BW.  

Its pretty coffee-ey - I would LOVE a lotion to match but have not gotten there yet!

Let me know how it goes and what you think.

 Cheers!


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 17, 2008)

krit138 said:
			
		

> I typically only use weight for measuring my ingredients....but I am doing trials and only making about 0.5oz of balm at a time.  My scale was having a hard time measuring that small of quantities ..not as sensitive as I would like.  So I just measured densities (weight per volume (g/ml)) of each ingredient and switched over to volume measurements that were then equivalent to the weight measurements.  Switching to volume using density shouldn't change the final results.  thanks!



I think the difference is with balms it really is not so precise - although IF you tweak a recipe its a good idea to know and write down what you changed so it can be replicated. 

I generally see these formulas written in ratios, thus maybe the need to try volume vs. weight.  JMO


----------



## perfectsoap (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks itsmeroro
Jefff


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 26, 2008)

perfectsoap said:
			
		

> Thanks itsmeroro
> Jefff



Your welcome - anytime... let me know how it goes Jeff.


----------



## krit138 (Mar 9, 2008)

itsmeroro, thanks for your replies.  I definitely do write down all my trials so I can keep track.  I will try volume ratios instead of the weight now and see if that helps!


----------



## itsmeroro (Mar 13, 2008)

krit138 said:
			
		

> itsmeroro, thanks for your replies.  I definitely do write down all my trials so I can keep track.  I will try volume ratios instead of the weight now and see if that helps!



I love that recipe SO MUCH and have to make more tomorrow.  Let me know how you like it.  I really have enjoyed forcing it on all of my friends and seeing their reactions - ohhs and ahhs!  It IS addicting.

 Cheers, Rachelle


----------



## kaelynn (Mar 13, 2008)

I've got 8oz of coffee butter on the way and I can't wait to try this recipe!

Thanks Rachelle!!


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 4, 2009)

kaelynn said:
			
		

> I've got 8oz of coffee butter on the way and I can't wait to try this recipe!
> 
> Thanks Rachelle!!



  Great, let me know how it works for you.  Its one of my best sellers!


----------

